# air switches for sale (re-posting)



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port. 
















pm me for more info.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got 5 total. 3 might be gone.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 28 2009, 04:57 PM~15496008
> *got 5 total. 3 might be gone.
> *


Q VO JOSE... IM GOING TO HIT U UP THIS WEEK HOMIE I MIGHT GET ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:52 PM~15497144
> *Q VO JOSE... IM GOING TO HIT U UP THIS WEEK HOMIE I MIGHT GET ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


simon homie lla saves.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 28 2009, 08:17 PM~15497422
> *simon homie lla saves.
> *


SENT IT OUT TODAY


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2009, 10:11 PM~15499811
> *SENT IT OUT TODAY
> *


cool. as soon as i get the money i'll ship it out. thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

2 shipping out today ups.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

one more shipping out on monday.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Taday shipped one out to Vegas. One on hold for nineteen o four. And one more left.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

going to the TRAFFIC show if u sale 1 out there I can deliver it :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

if el raider can deliver the last one to the traffic show ill pay him there


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 05:01 PM~15516650
> *2 shipping out today ups.
> *



I got my 2 yesterday :biggrin: 

Thanks for the fast shipping


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 3 2009, 01:51 PM~15550319
> *I got my 2 yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the fast shipping
> *


 fast pay fast ship. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> if el raider can deliver the last one to the traffic show ill pay him there
> 
> 
> 
> sure thingh.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> > if el raider can deliver the last one to the traffic show ill pay him there
> > sure thingh.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15545105
> *if el raider can deliver the last one to the traffic show ill pay him there
> *


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

any left?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Nov 4 2009, 06:55 PM~15564425
> *any left?
> *


sorry but thats all folks. no more left. when i save up some money i'll get another order. till next time.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got more air switches. any one need some hit me up. pay-pal or mo.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17118623
> *got more air switches. any one need some hit me up.  pay-pal or mo.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: koo..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope that I can get rid of these quick. Will see what hapens.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 10:57 PM~17119585
> *Hope that I can get rid of these quick. Will see what hapens.
> *


u gots my number.. :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 7 2010, 06:15 PM~17126982
> *u gots my number..  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Apr 7 2010, 07:15 PM~17127744
> *X2
> *


Shipped out today.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are the pics of the new stock.


















[SIZE=7 ∫$30 plus shipping ∫ ]


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like I might be shipping out two today.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i wish had the money


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

30 plus shipping is a bit steep especially within the USA


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 10:48 AM~17144393
> *30 plus shipping is a bit steep especially within the USA
> *


They are hard to come around. If shipped postal service it's $5 more. If shipped ups about $8-10 more.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 9 2010, 03:03 PM~17144993
> *They are hard to come around. If shipped postal service it's $5 more. If shipped ups about $8-10 more.
> *


Says who? i know what shipping prices are i ship for more then 10 years.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:11 PM~17145066
> *Says who? i know what shipping prices are i ship for more then 10 years.
> *


easy killer :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17145112
> *easy killer :biggrin:
> *


lol just stating the truth lol these switches can be found for around $20 if you look hard enough just like the paddle style ones are like $17 on ebay


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 9 2010, 02:03 PM~17144993
> *They are hard to come around. If shipped postal service it's $5 more. If shipped ups about $8-10 more.
> *


shoud wiegh un 13oz and go first class usps, be about 3 bucks in a bubbled wrapped envelope.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 02:45 PM~17145290
> *shoud wiegh un 13oz and go first class usps, be about 3 bucks in a bubbled wrapped envelope.
> *


:yes: the bubble wrap envelope is $1.79, so really its like a dollar to ship if you use your own envelope. i used to ship those all day every day


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

well i shipped one on a flat rate box to los banos and that was $4.95
last time i shiped some out to las vegaz u.p.s and that was $9.48. 
i did what i had to do to get them out that day as i promissed. 


if you can find them cheapper well more power to you. i did my homework so i sell them for $30 plus shipping.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2010, 12:49 PM~17145313
> *:yes: the bubble wrap envelope is $1.79, so really its like a dollar to ship if you use your own envelope. i used to ship those all day every day
> *


i know i can ship for less but i work 7am-5pm with no lunch so i don't have much time to go to the post office, and there isnt a mail boxes ect. close by.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got 6 left. Let me know.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Got my switch today thanks for the fast shipping


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Apr 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17155758
> *Got my switch today thanks for the fast shipping
> *


 thank you for the fast pay.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

monday will ship 3 out to tx ups. thanks.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 09:05 PM~17155850
> *monday will ship 3 out to tx ups. thanks.
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2010, 09:19 PM~17156005
> *
> *


Shipped out those 3 switches out today. Thanks again. Now only 6 left. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks for taking the time to check out this topic.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

6 ready to ship let me know.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17186312
> *6 ready to ship let me know.
> *




if anybody wants to buy I can deliver to Fresno at the DTA CUSTOM carshow on sat or STREETLOW on sun :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 14 2010, 12:31 PM~17191125
> *if anybody wants to buy I can deliver to Fresno at the DTA CUSTOM carshow on sat or STREETLOW on sun  :biggrin:
> *


simon thanks jesse.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2010, 07:36 PM~17216609
> *
> *


El_raider will have a couple of switches with him at bowth shows if anyone wants one. 





Thanks Jesse.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

switches are the real deal. buy with confidence


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2010, 08:34 PM~17217082
> *switches are the real deal. buy with confidence
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 08:19 PM~17216939
> *El_raider will have a couple of switches with him at bowth shows if anyone wants one.
> Thanks Jesse.
> *



sol one to LATINO 66 :biggrin: 


come get your money before I spend it :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17236864
> *sol one to LATINO 66  :biggrin:
> come get your money before I spend it  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you homie. Will do.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 11:16 AM~17237083
> *Thank you homie. Will do.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Might be shipping one out today.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 14 2010, 01:31 PM~17191125
> *if anybody wants to buy I can deliver to Fresno at the DTA CUSTOM carshow on sat or STREETLOW on sun  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: man i haven't check this post in a while i wanted some switches you should of let me know homie.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 19 2010, 11:36 PM~17244650
> *:banghead: man i haven't check this post in a while i wanted some switches you should of let me know homie.
> *


Sorry bro. I still have 4 left, let me know.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 19 2010, 11:36 PM~17244650
> *:banghead: man i haven't check this post in a while i wanted some switches you should of let me know homie.
> *



I post it on DTA topic n STREETLOW topic :happysad: :happysad: I might have 2 go 2 fresno 2 pick up some tires for my wife bmw pm me ur cell # :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17236864
> *sol one to LATINO 66  :biggrin:
> come get your money before I spend it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: I didn't even know he had em.. but luckyly he mentioned it and couldn't resist.. thanks.. jose and Raider man.. for the hook up..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17254284
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup: I didn't even know he had em.. but luckyly he mentioned it and couldn't resist.. thanks.. jose and Raider man.. for the hook up..
> *


No problem homie. Thank you.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17254284
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup: I didn't even know he had em.. but luckyly he mentioned it and couldn't resist.. thanks.. jose and Raider man.. for the hook up..
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I have six, and I'll take them up to the Socios show in Sacramento this Sunday. So if interested let me know. Thanks.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 27 2010, 05:15 PM~17625853
> *I have six, and I'll take them up to the Socios show in Sacramento this Sunday. So if interested let me know. Thanks.
> *



i want my commission :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Still have five for sale $25 each plus ship.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Sold one today shipping one out today.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Still have some left if anyone is interested.


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 07:30 PM~15486437
> *$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port.
> 
> 
> ...



do you still have one


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 28 2010, 09:22 AM~18681574
> *do you still have one
> *


x2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*TTT for E.C. ROLO*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx D lol i wasnt about to go hunt for it lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 8 2010, 05:21 PM~19019447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas.. i already hit him up and he doesnt have any left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ask some of the air suspension shops in the other sections


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 8 2010, 08:27 PM~19019504
> *thanks fellas.. i already hit him up and he doesnt have any left
> *


*Let me make a call and see if I can find one. hit me up on FB*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 8 2010, 05:34 PM~19019571
> *Let me make a call and see if I can find one. hit me up on FB
> *


4sho thanks bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you can count on a canadian to get you out of a jam lol as long as its not a war cause we aint got money for rolling stock or new weapons


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2010, 05:37 PM~19019621
> *you can count on a canadian to get you out of a jam lol as long as its not a war cause we aint got money for rolling stock or new weapons
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 07:30 PM~15486437
> *$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port.
> 
> 
> ...


you still got some ?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry fellas I've been real busy with work and family, and have very little time to come on here, but I can order more, just need to come up on some cash so I can place the order. If you really want one pm me and I'll get an order going, and sorry again.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 10 2010, 08:17 AM~19033126
> *Sorry fellas I've been real busy with work and family, and have very little time to come on here, but I can order more, just need to come up on some cash so I can place the order. If you really want one pm me and I'll get an order going, and sorry again.
> *


pm sent


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

well homies been MIA for a few months, but i have a few switches if anyone is interested.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

WHAT KIND ON DEAL ON 3?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

JAMES843 said:


> WHAT KIND ON DEAL ON 3?


sorry homie i only have 1 left. need to order more. and its $25 each plus ship. i can ship more than one in the same box so you only pay ship for one. @ $25 plus ship is still a deal, when bone sells his for $30 plus ship. i don't make no money on these. if i wanted to make money on these i would sell them for $30 plus ship.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> sorry homie i only have 1 left. need to order more. and its $25 each plus ship. i can ship more than one in the same box so you only pay ship for one. @ $25 plus ship is still a deal, when bone sells his for $30 plus ship. i don't make no money on these. if i wanted to make money on these i would sell them for $30 plus ship.


ware do u order from


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ware do u order from


smc the list price is $36. i was able to buy them through a company we deal with at work, cause you need to have an account with them.


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

do you have any if so whats your paypal let me know


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

kast said:


> do you have any if so whats your paypal let me know


 Yeah I have one $30 shipped. Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

money sent... on the note is my address. whats the part number


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got it homie thanks. ill ship first thing in the morning.


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks cant wait now i just have to find the fittings and line


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

kast said:


> thanks cant wait now i just have to find the fittings and line


 No need homie. I seen this post before I went to drop off the box, so I waited till the end of the day. Hope the extras help you out homie.


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks cant wait to get it so i can start on my bike


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

just got it thanks alot cant wait to put it on my trike and see what it looks like


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

got some more. price went up on these now sorry but i have to pass it on. price is $30 plus ship. if any one needs one or two or how ever many let me know. thanks for your time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> got some more. price went up on these now sorry but i have to pass it on. price is $30 plus ship. if any one needs one or two or how ever many let me know. thanks for your time.




you da man cabron I text John he never repplied


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i got 10 switches. if anyone interested hit me up.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

still have about 8 switches if anyone is interested. $35 shipped.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Wuz up madrigal hows the parts looking


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Wuz up madrigal hows the parts looking


Finally getting time to work on the projects. I'm almost done with a bike that I've been working on for the past 3 years. And will move to the rest of your parts as soon as I'm done with this. Just have to finish the handlebars and the steering wheel.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port. 
















pm me for more info. still have plenty of these.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

im gonna try and order some more in feburary


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

DETACHED said:


> im gonna try and order some more in feburary


cool thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port. 
















pm me for more info. still have plenty of these.
got 3 left. and won't order more till late spring or early summer. let me know. thanks. open to trades.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

madrigalkustoms said:


> $30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you need in trade?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

madrigalkustoms said:


> $30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like last 3 will be gone. going to try and put another order in here soon. i'll let you guys know as soon as i have more. thanks for your time.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

$30 plus ship. need to get rid of these. 1/8 npt three port. 
















pm me for more info. i have 2 left


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

​Still have some more in stock. $30 plus shipping. hit me up if interested. thanks for taking the time. got 8 in stock.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Still have like 4 or 5 in stock $30 plus shipping.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 4 and I'll take them to Vegas if anyone wants to pick one up there.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got 3 left $30 plus shipping. Will have them out at the salinas streetlow show on sunday.


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking for the part that screws on top of the paintball tank,.any help and I'll buy that and the switch


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

x2


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some regulators too. Send me an email or phone number and ill email or text a pic.


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

here


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got more air switches if anyone is looking for some new price is $32. Each. Plus shipping.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

U have any cylinders to go with the switch i need both to 46808 inbox plz


----------

